# Bug spray for my dog



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently moved out into a rural area and my dog gets eaten alive by deer flies, mosquitos, etc. Don't get me wrong, I don't leave her outside to get eaten alive, but when we go for walks, or swimming at a nearby lake, it can get bad for her.

Is there a safe bug spray I can use on her to keep the bug away? They mostly target her ears, the rest of her seems to be protected by her coat. 

The bugs are really doing a number on her ears and I feel bad.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

theres a Vet's Best product you can look into. Petco carries it. i believe petsmart does also and you can kind it online. You should be able to find a whole line of products by just googling Vet's Best


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm allergic to citronella, so I'm stuck using regular DEET products. 
Mosquitoes and black flies are awefull here, I use a 30% DEET cream for the dogs. I only put it on their ears, the top of their head, and a bit on top of the muzzle - places where they can't lick it off. So far they don't seem to have any problem with it. I think Gryffon actually likes it! He comes to me and pushes his head into me when he sees me pick up the tube. 

This is what I use:
Insect repellent | Aerokure - International inc.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

K9 Advantix is supposed to repel mosquitoes and biting flies (as well as killing fleas/ticks.) I went to Wisconsin for a week recently and it seemed to work, despite the large numbers of mosquitoes (those suckers are BIG in Wisconsin!) I never saw any land on the dogs.

I have used a natural spray for my dogs before when I went to dog camp in Michigan. It worked pretty well, I got over 80 mosquito bites myself but I saw mosquitoes hovering over my dogs and not landing/biting. It was called "Good Dogma Aromatic Spritzer" but unfortunately I can't seem to find it online now. It contained grapefruit, tangerine, lemongrass, rosewood, and some other stuff so maybe you can find another similar product... It smelled really good too! 
Another thing I have used it called Neem Protect spray.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I use SWAT ointment, it comes in a clear formula and a hot pink formula (which you don't want as it gets all over everything). Put this on the ear tips and it will keep the flies away. We have a bad fly problem too, and my Akbash dog is out with the livestock 24/7, so the flies really pester him. I just got some fly spray that is supposed to have a 17 day residual; I am skeptical, but we'll see how it works. It's called Absorbine Ultra Shield EX.

I thought that Frontline would repel flies, but sadly, it doesn't. I will try K9 Advantix as well.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I've used Flies off as well as bag balm (separately). Both have worked great for me


----------

